# freehand 10 newbie



## cuore (17. Juni 2003)

hallo.

ich möchte gerne einen flyer(a6) mit freehand10 layouten und hätte da aufgrund meiner mangelnden
kenntnisse in diesem bereich gleich mehrere fragen. ich hab schon ein wenig auf dem board gesucht,
 aber nichts gefunden, also entschuldigt wenn die fragen schonmal gestellt wurden.

 wie kann ich transparente bereiche in objekten erzeugen bsp.
 in bildern meisst .tif, oder gibt es bessere formate?


 gibt es soetwas wie eine ausführliche deutsche einführung? die beiliegenden materialien
  sind erstens englisch und zweitens meisst eh nicht sehr ergiebig,
   war zumindest meine erfahrung mit adobe...


die frage klingt vielleicht blöd aber, wenn man die sachen belichtet und auf folie
 bringt sind da erstens schnittmarkierungen (zum zurechtschneiden) und ausserdem
 noch so farbkästchen in denen die farbabstufungen der jeweiligen folie abgebildet sind.
 macht das programm bzw. der belichter das? muss ich das machen wenn ja wie?

ich glaube das wars erstmal... vielen dank schonmal im vorraus...


bis bald.

c.


----------



## pixelforce (19. Juni 2003)

Transparente Bereiche in Pixelbildern kannst du nur mit einem Photoshop EPS erzeugen. Für alle anderen Bildern, ohne transparente Bereiche, bleibst du beim TIF.

Meiner Meinung nach verfügt Freehand auch über eine Einführungstour. Diese sollte dir auf jeden Fall einen ersten Einblick erlauben.

Und Schnittmarkierungen sind schon extrem wichtig. Ansonsten wissen die in der Weiterverarbeitung nicht wirklich genau, wo sie schneiden sollen. Und wenn wir schon bei dem Thema sind, dann lege doch bitte noch 3mm Beschnitt an jeder Seite an, sprich das Dokument wird dann größer und es entstehen keine Blitzer nach dem Beschnitt.

Die Schnittmarkierungen kannst du selber einfügen oder beim Ausdruck einfach mit anklicken bei den Druckoptionen.


----------

